# Dressing sold at Aldi stores, in 30 states, recalled for risk of botulism poisoning....



## daveomak.fs (Sep 18, 2021)

*Dressing sold at Aldi stores in 30 states recalled for risk of botulism poisoning*

By News Desk on September 17, 2021
Drew’s Organics LLC of Chester, VT, is recalling one lot code of Aldi Simply Nature Organic Poppy Seed Dressing because of a processing issue that could allow for microbial growth.
The recall was initiated after Drew’s Organics observed a color difference in the Simply Nature Organic Poppy Seed Dressing after manufacturing. Investigation revealed out-of-specification pH with the potential for microbial growth, including Clostridium botulinum.
There is concern that consumers may have the dressing in their homes because of the long shelf life. Some of the product does not expire until 2023.
The recalled product was been distributed to select Aldi stores between Aug. 20 and Sept. 10 in the following states: Alabama, Arizona, California, Connecticut, Delaware, Georgia, Iowa, Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Maryland, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississippi, North Dakota, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Virginia, Vermont, Wisconsin and West Virginia.
Consumers can use the following information to determine whether they ave the recalled dressing in their homes:

The recalled product comes in 12 fluid ounce glass bottles.
It has a “Best if Used By” date of Feb. 15, 2023.
The UPC number is 4099100023169.  
The lot code is printed on the shoulder of the bottle above the label.
As of the posting of this recall, no illnesses related to this product have been reported. 
Consumers should discontinue use of this product and return it to their place of purchase for a full refund.
*About botulism*
While a variety of food poisoning can result from eating under-processed food, one of the most dangerous is botulism poisoning. Untreated, botulism can paralyze the muscles needed for breathing, resulting in sudden death.
Anyone who has eaten any recalled products and developed signs of botulism poisoning should immediately seek medical attention, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).
“In foodborne botulism, symptoms generally begin 18 to 36 hours after eating contaminated food. However, symptoms can begin as soon as 6 hours after or up to 10 days later,” according to the CDC website.
The symptoms of botulism may include some or all of the following: double vision, blurred vision, drooping eyelids, slurred speech, difficulty swallowing, difficulty breathing, a thick-feeling tongue, dry mouth, and muscle weakness. People with botulism poisoning may not show all of these symptoms at once.
These symptoms result from muscle paralysis caused by the toxin. If untreated, the disease may progress, and symptoms may worsen to cause paralysis of specific muscles, including those used in breathing and those in the arms, legs, and the body from the neck to the pelvis area. Many patients must be placed on ventilators to breath.
*(To sign up for a free subscription to Food Safety News,* *click* *here)*


----------

